# The Blue Lagoon 2012



## bendeus (Apr 25, 2012)

Any Welsh urbs going/gone to this? Thought about posting in festivals but it's just too small/undercover.

It's fooking great. Brilliant local bands and DJs, amazing location looking north up the coast from its secret location. Mellow, slightly ageing, really friendly crowd. What's there not to like (except for the fact that it isn't exactly 'official')?


----------



## bendeus (Apr 27, 2012)

Obviously cross 'cos you're not going


----------



## ddraig (Apr 28, 2012)

pm details then can think about init


----------



## bendeus (May 5, 2012)

All tocynnau gone, butt :-(


----------



## ddraig (May 5, 2012)

must be good then! joyo mun


----------



## William of Walworth (May 6, 2012)

Tried and failed to find a link to the website? 

Admittedly I'm in a rush ATM .... will get back ....


----------



## ddraig (May 6, 2012)

all tickets gone william


----------



## William of Walworth (May 10, 2012)

Oh well! We have a few others on our list this year,  some even in Wales


----------

